# Prepping the Pecan Crotch



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Prepping the Pecan crotch for the mill.....Friday evening it wasn't going to fit the saw, I thought I was gonna lose more to get it on the saw by removing the 2 edges...I was disappointed and stopped and left.....then the Lord brought it to me on how to split it down the center and lose very little...He's so wonderful to bring us stuff in time of need!!! and today it worked!!! I split it and loaded both end to end (9' each by 24" max width) on the saw (I can go up to 24') this evening and ready to cut when time is available....yeehaw LOL!!! This is going to be some awesome pieces!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a nice looking log Tim. Glad to see you kept after it.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! nice color in that wood.
Most of the pecan I've worked with so far has been kind of blah, nice wood but no figure. Makes me want to go out an work on some that I just got---but later--it's still 102 outside.
Dave H


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks!!!

I sliced it today and have to have help to get stickered tomorrow evening....BUT I got PICS!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

How do the slabs dry with all the unique grain (beautiful by the way)? Do you use any unique drying procedures to keep it fairly straight/flat? Thx


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*We have sawn!!*

IBPDEW...Thanks and yes I stack and sticker while making all attempts that it's level or on the same plane (not twisted). Even with all precautions some lumber has a mind (grain) of it's own and twists or warps.....THAT IS the nature of the grain beast ...

Here's a few random pics but click on the link and see a slideshow of the fletches in order. 9' long and 24" at widest/center.

http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Coloring and grain patterning is fabulous!
Love the stuff.
Bet it would look good under "A COAT OF EPOXY", eh?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I seen a piece in there with your name all over it...LOL...not the usual crotch...had some wide white curly wood above the crotch AND would oval better than Y'ing. SORRY NO pic (I did do them on high res camera and I'll look and see if it picked the pattern up to crop a close-up). We were rushing to get pics and stacking....Late for fire meeting, but had to be stickered due to the heat and moisture...I didn't want any mold.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Set em aside.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I know, I know!!! LOL


----------



## cw log&veneer (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice.:yes:


----------

